# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - Ultra Reinforcement 2012 720p HDTV x264-NGB

## Trịnh Xuân Thành

Văn nhân đang sa sút Dương Chi Ngang dưới sự giúp đỡ của một đồng tiền đã trở về thời Đường và trở thành đại anh hùng xả thân cứu người. Cả sự nghiệp và tình yêu đều trở nên tốt đẹp. Sau đó, để tránh truy đuổi giết hại, nên cùng cố nhân quay lại thời hiện đại. Để bọn họ cùng lĩnh hội hết những khó khăn trắc trở như thế, để người hiện đại học được tấm lòng khoan dung độ lượng, để người cổ đại học cách trở nên tháo vát và thiết thực hơn.

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​

​*Link Download*​

MF - Ultra Reinforcement 2012 720p HDTV x264-NGB
MF - Ultra Reinforcement 2012 720p HDTV x264-NGB sub​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​*Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*MF - Ultra Reinforcement 2012 720p HDTV x264-NGB*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

